# Who Has Blogs?



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine is: http://tarasrowdykidz.blogspot.com/

Anybody else have links to their's that they would like to share?? Would love to read everyone else's farm happenings. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres mine!

http://tinyhoovesranch.blogspot.com/


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

www.izzysacres.blogspot.com


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

My three blogs are in my signature. "TylerStembridge.com" is my photography blog; "Tyler's Tree Fort is my general, whatever comes across my mind blog; and "Life of a Traceur" is my parkour blog.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Mine is http://operationhomestead.blogspot.com/


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Dec 14, 2009)

http://hobbyhomesteading.blogspot.com/


----------



## Desert Viking Ranch (Jan 17, 2011)

My blog doubles as my webpage: http://www.desertvikingranch.com (Wordpress Site)


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's mine: http://imaginationacres.blogspot.com/
Cover's all aspects of the farm and sometimes tidbits from my job as an emergency vet tech


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I have one, about to have 2, but the first one's anything but goat-related (anti-AR), so it's not really important.


----------



## goatfarmerswife (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a sort of blog, I don't know much about them, but it is http://goatfarmerswife.blogspot.com

It has farm stuff, and daily stuff.

Kari


----------



## dragonfly farms (Oct 4, 2008)

Ours is http://dragonfly-farm.blogspot.com/ has not been updated in awhile, but the winter has been kind of slow for us. There should be lots of posts about babies coming soon!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

Here is mine
http://www.justkiddingfarms.com/blog.htm


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have two blogs, my general blog at http://phoenixdownfarm.blogspot.com/ where I talk about whatever I feel like talking about...and my new blog where I am going to post something about goats every day, http://phoenixdowndailygoat.blogspot.com/

I'm looking to post about other people's goats on the Daily Goat blog. Plus once a week i will also include stuff about people's horses and ponies and another day i will make posts about what ever other kind of animal friends people have. So if anyone wants on the blog you can email me at [email protected] with pictures and stories about your animals. I would love to use this to promote goats as well as educate people!


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

So I did get a real blog set up finally here it is http://justkiddingfarms.blogspot.com/


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

http://iddybitacres.blogspot.com/ Just made it, now to figure it out!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

http://northstarartwork.blogspot.com/
just made one!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Here is mine!

http://calicopatchfarmblog.blogspot.com/

I only have a couple of posts because I'm new to the blogging world, but we are off to a start.


----------

